# For our Newbies and Experiance Members Smoked Pizza



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Tonight in celebration of Columbus Day and because I've been craving one I made Smoked Sicilian Style pizza. For those of you not familiar with Sicilian style pizza itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a thick bread crust with an olive oil rub and the seasonings are usually put directly on the dough.

I use my Camp Chef cast iron pizza pan in the smoker. I love that thing I use it as a shallow skillet for bacon and eggs, omelets just about anything I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t need a high wall on.

Okay for the dough

Basic Pizza Dough: 
1 cup warm (110 degrees F) water 
1 package active dry yeast 
1 teaspoon sugar 
3 tablespoon Olive oil
3 cups flour 
1 teaspoon salt 

Mix it all up until it get stretchy. Roll in into a ball and cover with damp cloth for about 30 minutes.

Oil your pan up real good. You can throw some corn meal on it if you wish to keep it from sticking if itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s not seasoned well.

Stretch the dough over the pan. I used my fists and smooch it around (my hands donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t work well out flat).

Rub the top of the dough with a little more olive oil and sprinkle with your favorite spices that compliment your sauce. I used garlic powder, basil, onion powder, oregano and my Italian blend.

Next I throw on some chopped onions and peppers then add the sauce.

Now I add the grated cheeses. I like to use Romano, Parmesan and Asiago cheeses. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m out of Asiago right now. 

Next I add the mozzarella. 
Then the soft toppings. Tonight it was only mushrooms, olives and pepperoni. 

Next I added a layer of Munster cheese (this was store bought I havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t made it yet) and sprinkle pre cooked bacon pieces on top.

I smoked it at 325Â°F for about an hour (or until the bottom of the crust is crispy) using guava and pecan wood. Itsa goudte!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome looking pizza Debi, I have been wanting to try pizza. This will be the recipe I use, minus the mushrooms (not for me). What is quava, fruit or nut wood?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 8, 2007)

Guava is a fruit mild but sweet smoke. Compliments the sauce well.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Debi, I have never seen that in a store or anything. Where can you get it?


----------



## ron50 (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice Pizza Debi! Have you tried out that orange wood yet?


----------



## hhookk (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow that looks delicious. Just another in a long line of things I've seen on here that I will have to try at some point. 
Thanks for making me hungry right before bed.


----------



## smoke_it_up (Oct 9, 2007)

i thought i was sick of lookin at pizza since its a norm around my house, but aft see'n that i was wondering do you deliver debi. i'd like one like that and a supreme. do you take visa.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks great! I have pizza on the menu for Wednesday this week and was planning on posting some pics since there has been some conversation about it lately.    Looks like you beat me to it.............oh well, more pics to come of pizza (if I remember to take pics)


----------



## squeezy (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking pizza mom!

Can one make this style over a pizza stone?


----------



## db bbq (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds and looks Great Debi, I'll have to try one of those in the near future......DB BBQ


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never tried a pizza stone in the smoker but I don't see why not. I wouldn't put it to close to the fire though it might crack or break. I works fine in an oven so why not?


----------



## urban griller (Oct 13, 2007)

The trick with a pizza stone is to get the thing damn Hot!  It won't crack, it is made for extreeme temperature.

Check out my video on making Pizza in a gas grill (add a pack of wood chips on top of a burner for that woodfired oven taste......I often use a bunch of rosemary!)


----------

